# ? Negativity & Bashing ?



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2019)

It seems the sticky’s on this are above EYE level .

As of lately instead of moving threads where hunters are posting in here looking for land. ( Most are new so I help )
Or helping someone have the price, county, how much land  etc......

I’m deleting BASHING.
Some are the smileys ? showing negativity.
Some are that works out to 25 a acre stuff. ( that’s there business most have no interest doing this! Just showing off there math skills)
Same as well that’s 1 hunter per 10 acres. Is that safe.
The list goes on.  Negative ?? is  negative.

There are a lot of good questions that get asked.
If you want to know how many members. Does the camp have power and water. Do y’all have private areas or is it pin in.
This list goes on also.

?? Bottom Line ??

Be respectful and then I won’t have to send one them ??WARNINGS??

Any Questions just ask.

Kmckinnie


----------



## kmckinnie (May 23, 2019)

Bump !!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2021)

Bump


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2021)

Ttt


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2022)

Bump for the new leasing season.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2022)

TTT


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2022)

Bump


----------

